# Rome 390, arsenal, or targa?



## squishydonut

RobK said:


> I have read nothing but great things about the rome bindings. Just wondering being a beginner which ones i should go with and why? Oh free ride/all mountain riding (no park)


if no park, targa.


----------



## Guest

I purchased a pair of Targas at end of season prices, so i only got to ride them once, but they were absolutely amazing. not to mention the steal of a deal i got (sub 100 bones). The customization is absolutely retarded as well, you can practically take apart anything you like. The inserts that come with the ankle straps actually make quite a bit of difference as well. All in all they're well worth it, and look sick as hell. 
Boostinchick is sellin a pair of s/m targas if those will fit your boot size for cheap, if she still has em.


----------



## Guest

Sweet thanks for the breakdown on the bindings! Sounds like i might go with the targa since its a bday gift and cost is no big deal. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

i actually just put a pair of targas on my deck the other day. i haven't ridden them yet, but i can tell you right now just after going through the set-up process that they are a damn fine pair of bindings. very well thought out in terms of set-up options, and adjusting things is a breeze compared to others i've set up in the past. everything just slides right into place. i was having some fit issues with a pair of Ride SPis that I could not correct, and i'm actually not sad at all about that now that i've got the targas. might just have to take them for a spin this weekend.


----------



## Guest

My 390's just got here today, they look great I can't till I try them next month. Very adjustable and light, unlike my old burtons.


----------

